# Installing wireless in Dell laptop



## nayslayer (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, if its a new laptop it most likely has wireless built into it. The real question is if you have wireless setup at your home. You would need a wireless router for around 60-70 bucks


----------



## clockdaddy (Nov 9, 2008)

The laptop is a unit refurbished by Dell and sold on their auction site.
I have a Bilkin wireless router I'm using right now for my desktop model.
CD


----------



## crawdoogie (Nov 9, 2008)

*wireless setup*

Assuming you have Windows XP click Start>Network Connections. In the Network Connections window look for your wireless adapter. If it says "disabled" right click on it and choose "enable". If enabled your laptop should automatically search for available networks. 
You may have to enable wireless access in your Belkin router if you haven't used the wireless feature before. If your other computer is already using wireless then you should be able to connect. If not then possibly the router's security settings may be blocking your new laptop. To access the GUI for the router from the connected PC enter http://192.168.2.1 into your browser's address bar to access wireless and security settings. 
If using wireless you should at minimum use WEP which uses a password that you set up on the router and any PC's that you want to connect to it.
For more info RTFM! (i.e. see you router's manual for more detailed info.)


----------



## clockdaddy (Nov 9, 2008)

_Fantastic! As soon as_ _ get the laptop in I'll_ _go thorough the_ _steps you've been kind enough to list. I'll let you know how things go!_

_CD_


----------

